# AQH stud- Reds Western Native



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

My friend bred her APHA buckskin min. white tobaino mare to the winning barrel stud, Reds Western Native. What do you guys think of him? They drove the mare to Louisiana to the breeders, after having absolutely no success with shipping in straws from others multiple times. 











































Here are some pictures of horses sired by him:


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Beautiful stud. I notice that all the horses sired by him apart from the brown appear to have long backs, though. 
He's super handsome, however and quite hulky  Love him!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I dont really like the look of his offspring at all.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I like him. I'm NOT impressed with his offspring. I wouldn't want any of those foals... Perhaps he'd make a better gelding then stud if he's constantly throwing...those... Although it makes me wonder what the mares looked like. :???:


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Either they are breeding to some fugly mares or he just doesn't pass anything good. I agree about the offspring. All of them look a bit funky.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I too wonder about the mares. And they really could be alot better photos.


----------

